# Cairo is top of the class



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo tops the list of the cities that never sleep. "Information gathered from 120 million chats posted by 120 million people from 188 different countries, lists Cairo as the city were people go to bed later than anywhere else in the world."

Not sure that this signifies something good, nevertheless, we topped all other cities worldwide!


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo tops the list of the cities that never sleep. "Information gathered from 120 million chats posted by 120 million people from 188 different countries, lists Cairo as the city were people go to bed later than anywhere else in the world."
> 
> Not sure that this signifies something good, nevertheless, we topped all other cities worldwide!


That must count for something :clap2:

Specially when everything closes down around 6 pm over here, sometimes it is really depressing 

What about the rest of the list though, post the top ten cities maybe!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> That must count for something :clap2:
> 
> Specially when everything closes down around 6 pm over here, sometimes it is really depressing
> 
> What about the rest of the list though, post the top ten cities maybe!




Will have to try and remember where I found the list... but I will look and if so will post the remaining cities.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A new study about the world's most 24-hour cities ranks New York 32nd on the list, well behind Cairo, Montevideo, Beirut and Malaga and Zaragoza, both in Spain, which captured the top five spots. The ranking is based on an analysis of 120 million online chats spanning 122 million people in 180 countries, which showed activity peaked in Cairo at nearly 1 am, which is much later than New York.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Top 10 Cities That Never Sleep


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Top 10 Cities That Never Sleep


I heard this report last year - Cairo were top spot then as well
Good init - just imagine everyone awake at the same time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They should have done it on phone calls... who hasn't had a call at 2am? lol


----------

